# curing wood ?



## A.J. (Jun 22, 2010)

I found a nice piece of wood and took it home with me to cure for the fish tank. I've read different things about letting it soak to release the tannins, to some saying it can be sped up using an activated carbon filter, to soaking it in oil ect...

What experiences has worked for any of you if you've cured and used your own driftwood for an aquarium?

I do have a pelco, so curing methods will need to be safe for it. The wood itself was pretty damp and dead, but if I dry it thoroughly I think I'll be able to soak it without any further deterioration. Length wise it's about a foot and half to two feet as well.


----------



## TheFishLegend (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi,

I recently bought some bogwood, and all i did was put it in my sink and poured boiling water over it and left it in the sink for fifteen minutes then drained the dirty water and I repeated this until the water stayed clear this maybe took me 90 mins all together. The bogwood sank after this and the water is still clear a week later. Hope this helps


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Don't put oil or anything on it. Since its a good size, put it in the bath tub and put straight hot water in the tub. Let it soak awhile then repeat a few times to kill the nasties on it. If it floats it will take some time for it to sink which varies with the wood. I have one piece that has been floating in the tank for 4 months and one that sank as soon as I put it in.


----------



## A.J. (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I'll give it some hot baths once it gets dried out some more.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Don't have to let it dry out if its old dead wood. If it drys it won't sink for awhile.


----------



## A.J. (Jun 22, 2010)

Ahh ok, well it should be getting soaked with rain now. But I'll bring it in for the hot water baths tonight then.


----------



## TylerT (Jul 11, 2010)

what about rocks i went running in the woods and found some nice stones i would like to put in my tank.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

you can see here How to Prepare, Cure, and Place Driftwater in your Freshwater Aquarium how to cure the wood


----------



## A.J. (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm using rocks in my set up already, what I did was soak them for a few days in buckets. It hasn't done anything harmful that I can tell.


----------



## TylerT (Jul 11, 2010)

A.J. said:


> I'm using rocks in my set up already, what I did was soak them for a few days in buckets. It hasn't done anything harmful that I can tell.


did you just find your rocks or order them?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can use rocks that you find, just make sure no pesticides have been used in the area. Clean them then put into a bucket of water for 24 hours to make sure it doesn't change any readings.


----------



## TylerT (Jul 11, 2010)

susankat said:


> You can use rocks that you find, just make sure no pesticides have been used in the area. Clean them then put into a bucket of water for 24 hours to make sure it doesn't change any readings.


is there a kind of rock that you like to use?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I use slate in my tanks, easy to make caves with. Don't use sandstone as it will fall apart after a while in water.


----------



## A.J. (Jun 22, 2010)

The rocks I used I found in the woods behind my house and rinsed them off and let them soak in a bucket. I also have quiet a few bags of store bought river rock which where just rinsed, but if you get any rocks from a stone yard I'd still soak them.

As far as the wood ... Well that was a mess in my tub lol. It just started crumble into pieces, so I guess I'll have to find some less dead wood.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You want dead wood, but you also want it to be hard wood. I have some that I have had in tanks for years that hasn't started rotting. I used one piece of hickory that my bristlenose just loved to rasp on. 

Don't use wood like pine as its to soft. Most elm trees are soft wood also.


----------



## A.J. (Jun 22, 2010)

I've not given up yet because i do like the look of the real thing. I'll get out once it dries up a bit more and see if these waves of storms has knocked any interesting branches down.


----------



## TylerT (Jul 11, 2010)

Im thinking about just haveing rocks in my tank wood looks nice but not for what im going for. i want it to look like a mountain range with little forests all around it.


----------

